# Teichbau und viele Fragen



## Michel62 (20. Sep. 2012)

So bin ja schon lange angemeldet, aber irgendwie wurde das nie was mit dem Teichfortschritt.
Mein Name ist Michael und ich wohne in Offenbach.
So langsam ist aus den 4 X 4 Meter breiten runden und 1 Meter tiefem Loch ( des damaligen Schwimmbeckens ) doch sowas wie eine Teichform geworden. Dummerweise wurden früher dort allerhand Steine, Glas und andere Sachen einfach nach dem Krieg vergraben. Wir hatten da allerhand davon beim graben rausgeholt. Das Loch ist nun 7 Meter lang und 6 Meter breit, bei einer Tiefe von 1,35 Meter. 
Problem ist das wir schon bei 1,30 Meter auf Grundwasser gestossen sind und ich dadurch die geplanten 1,45 Meter nicht einhalten konnte, da mir der rand durch das wasser immer wieder abgerutscht ist. Zwischenzeitlich war ich mal auf 1,76 Meter und hatte dann jeden Tag auspumpen dürfen, teils war das Wasser dann 60 cm tief. 

 

Bei jedem auspumpen mußte man doch sehr aufpassen das man die immer wieder neuen Bewohner nicht mit erwischt. Ich habe sie dann immer in eine mit Wasser gefüllte Sandkastenmuschelhälfte die mit __ Schilf bepfanzt ist untergebracht. Dort wurde auch der Froschlaich vom Frühjahr gelagert.

     

Der Rand ist auf der linken Seite immer wieder reingerutscht, daher auch die kleine Mauer links.

 

Diesen Sommer hatte ich dann endgültig genug und hab das ganze dann auf 1,35 zugeschüttet, nachdem ich von dem Schlamm die Pflanzzonen geformt hatte. Ich hoffe mal das sich das ganze nicht noch zu sehr absetzt.

       

Die 4 Pflanzzonen sollen 0-5 cm, 0-10 cm, 5-15 cm und 10-15 cm tief werden. Die 3 Tiefwasserpflanzzone sind 75 cm ( 2 mal ) und 90 cm tief. Die Verbindung zwischen den 2 Tiefwasserpflanzzonen ist 50 cm tief.

Nachdem dann das 500 Vlies und die EPDM 1,15 Folie verlegt war sieht es aktuell so aus

       

   

Die Ufermatte 21 Meter x 2 Meter  wird dann um den kompletten Rand in den Teich gelegt. Es sollte Anfangs eine reiner Naturpflanzenteich werden. Jedoch bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht doch Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen oder __ Stichlinge einsetze.

Nachdem ich schon wegen dem Vlies den Falten in der Folie und dem Substrat hier nachgefragt hatte, hab ich nun die nächste Frage.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Pflanzen im Frühjahr besorgen ( eventuell von Naturgart das Universal-Sortiment 100 ) da im Herbst zu pflanzen eigentlich keinen Sinn macht.
Die Ufermatten und das Substrat wollte ich aber jetzt schon in den Teich bringen. Auch damit die Folie vor dem Eis geschützt ist.

Nun mache ich mir aber schon Sorgen ob da nicht das Wasser bis zum Frühjahr veralgt ?

Mfg

Michael


----------



## Jutta (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn ich auf Grundwasser gestoßen wäre, dass hätte mein Naturteich noch mehr Chancen.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael,

sieht schick aus 


> da im Herbst zu pflanzen eigentlich keinen Sinn macht.


Herbstzeit ist Pflanz-zeit und nicht der Frühling. Es gibt Panzen die aus wärmen Regionen kommen, welche das Einsetzen im Herbst nicht immer vertragen, aber unsere heimischen kannst du und solltest du jetzt pflanzen. Am besten mit Ablegern von Teichlern aus deiner nähe.

mfg René


----------



## Kolja (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael,

habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass du die Wülste aus Erde angelegt hast? Da habe ich Bedenken, dass dir das irgendwann wegsackt. Diese ganze Arbeit wäre eigenentlich nicht notwendig gewesen. Ohne solche Ausformung lässt sich die Folie faltenfreier verlegen. Aber nun denn, ich würde auf jeden Fall am Rand die Folie noch nicht abschneiden, damit du möglicherweise noch Korrekturen vornehmen kannst. Wie willst du denn am Rand abschließen?

Warte den Winter doch ab, wie es sich entwickelt und auch noch nicht pflanzen. Nicht weil jetzt keine Pflanzzeit wäre, sondern um zu schauen, wie stabil das ganze ist. Und ein paar Algen in einem leeren Teich sind doch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hi

Da der Rand an der einen Stelle so instabil ist würde ich auch auf keinen Fall irgend was an der Folie abschneiden. Ob die Wülste nicht unter dem Wasserdruck und der Jetzigen Bodenfeuchtigkeit  "zerlaufen". Das hätte natürlich Folgen, indem das Substrat etwas abrutscht.
Meine Pflanzzonenn sind ganz eben und es bleibt genug für die Pflanzen leigen. Wenn du pflanzen willst und die anderen schreiben, dass es noch geht (ich hab da noch keine Erfahrung) dann solltest du das auch tun. Du hast ja bereits Tiere drin und die brauchen doch auch ein Versteck. Libellenlarfen kommen noch und sind für nächstes Jahr schon größer...
Ich hab auch vor vier Wochen gepflanzt und die meisten kommen auch schon sehr langsam. Wie hier schon oft gesagt wurde gehen sie auch teilwese zurück und kommen neu hoch. Ganz wichtig sind UW-Pflanzen.
Habe gelesen (in einem Online-Pflanzenshop) dass die Auswahl bei den Baumärkten/Gartencentern immer kleiner ist als bei den Spezialshops, weil diese nur die anpassungsfähigen und anspruchslosen Sorten vertreiben.
Das könntest du dir jetzt zu Nutzen machen und einfach diese kaufen. 
In der Tat gehen diese bei mir bereits gut. Die von NG sind noch (bis auf ein Paar Ausnahmen) zurück geblieben. ABER die habe ich auch etwa zwei Wochen später gesetzt. Bedeutet also nichts, denn sie hatten nur die Hälfte der Zeit, um anzuwachsen.
Nachteilig ist, dass diese Gartencenter/Baumärkte sehr lange diese Waare da haben und in großen Töpfen. Das bedeutet gut durchwurzelte Töpfe und viel Teicherde, die ausgewaschen werden muss. Die Pflanzen sind auch schon stämmiger.
Da hat das bei den NG-Pflanzen schon deutlich mehr spaß gemacht. Kleine Erdballen, frische Zöglinge mit den nötigsten Wurzeln... Bei den kleinen und tiefer sitzenden Pflanzen hab ich die Erde dran gelassen, damit sie mehr Energie haben. Ich hoffe das war kein Fehler von mir.
So, viel geschrieben für ein paar Pflanzen, ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass meine den Winter gut überstehen und nur wenige Ausfälle zum Frühling bemerkbar sind.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michel62 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Jutta
hätte gerne mit dir getauscht, glaub mir. Das Grundwasser hatte alles um fast ein Jahr verzögert, da ich unbedingt auf 1,50 Meter wollte. 

@René
oh dachte eigentlich das die jungen Pflanzen denn Winter nicht überstehen werden, da sie ja da komplett im Eis sitzen könnten. Vielen dank für die Info.

@Andrea
Hatte mir den Teichbau von Pyros so als Vorbild genommen, er hatte da auch so Wülste gehabt jedoch noch mit einem Pulver verstärkt. Ich hoffe mal das da nichts soweit absackt. Die Wände schienen mir aber auch recht stabil zu sein, nur der rechte ist halt recht hoch. Und es ist ja auch nicht Erde sondern ein Sand Kies Lehm gemisch. Frage ist auch wo soll es den hin, da der Wasserdruck von der Mitte doch stärker als die 10 cm Substrat sein dürften. Hätte ich dort Erde gelassen könnte dies doch genauso passieren ? 
Mit dem Rand bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig entweder gibt es einen Uferwall mit Sumpfzone, oder doch nur ein Rand mit weissen Kiselsteinen. Einen Steingarten mit größeren Steinen und vielleicht auch Kieselsteine hatten wir uns auch für den hinteren Bereich vorgestellt, Vielleicht noch eine Steinwand zum verstecken der Kleintiere und natürlich noch ein paar Schilfpflanzen dazwischen. Das werden wir aber erst nächstes Jahr angehen.

@Michael @Andrea
Die Folie wird vielleicht etwas abgeschnitten da ich links und rechts eh kaum Platz für den Rand habe und ich gut 1,50 Meter dort zu viel habe. ( es wurden 12,20 anstatt 9,15 geliefert  ) Aber ansonsten bleibt sie erstmal so lange wie sie ist. Mit den Pflanzen muß ich mal sehen was ich da mache, wir haben Dehner OBI und Hornbach in der Nähe. Obi scheint aber keine Wasserpflanzen mehr zu haben. 

Danke für euere Antworten.

Aber würde denn das Wasser über Winter nur mit dem Substrat und ohne Pflanzen veralgen ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kolja (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael,

ich denke auch daran, dass man mal in den Teich steigt und evtl. etwas zertrampelt. Und Erdbewegungen unter der Folie finde ich unberechenbar. Ist zwar blöd, aber jetzt könntest du an der Teichform - zumindest im oberen Bereich noch etwas ändern.



> entweder gibt es einen Uferwall mit Sumpfzone


Wenn du einen Ufergraben nach NG anlegen möchtest, also mit nährstoffhaltigerem Substrat, so ist dein äußerer Rand zu hoch. Hier braucht es einen Überlauf, damit der Wasserstand im Ufergraben nicht höher wird als im Hauptteich.


----------



## Michel62 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Andrea

ah ok so meinst du das mit den Wällen. Ich finde das es mit den Wällen einfacher ist. Da weiß ich immer wie weit ich drauftreten kann. Wenn sie nicht da währen und du trittst auf den Rand hätte ich noch ein größeres Problem wenn dieser abrutschen würde.
Mh mein aüßerer Rand soll der Uferwall werden, dahinter kommt dann der Ufergraben, verbunden durch eine Ufermatte . Der Wasserspiegel sollte eigentlich so 5 cm unter dem Uferwall liegen, Der Ufergraben wird dann die höhe des Wasserspiegels bekommen. Mach ich da einen Denkfehler ? 

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael

Ob mit oder ohne Pflanzen, der Teich wird erst mal veralgen. Da kannst du nichts machen. Nährstoffe sind auch im Wasser drin. Der Sand enthällt auch mehr als genug für Algen. Das baut sich so schnell nicht ab. Ein Winter sollte kein Problem darstellen. Allerdings solltest du UW wirklch einsetzen. Sie sorgen für Sauerstoff für evtl noch kommen de Tiere und sorgen auch für Laichgelegenheiten im nächsten Frühling. Die Wasserqualität wird stark davon beeinflusst.
Als ich den Sand und das Wasser eingefüllt hatte, wucherten die Algen nur so. Alles wa ich ins Wasser tauchte wurde grün. Die Wasseroberfläche war uneben und voller Algenbläschen einfach nur eine richtige Brühe. Am Rand war sogar stellenweise ein grüner Belag auf der Oberfläche.
Ich hab dann von jeder UW-Pflanze 2 stück bestellt. Laut den UW-Sortimenten, die NG im Angebot hat, entsprach das dem Bestand meines Teiches.
Lange Rede, Kurzer Sinn: Nach drei Tagen (!!!) war der Algenfilm weg. Ich schließe mal, dass der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers so gering war und seit den Pflanzen produzieren diese ihn und nicht mehr die Algen. Alegn sind auch nur Pflanzen ! Und wenn du keine einsetzt nutzen diese die Situation um zu wachsen.
Das Wasser ist aber immer noch grün und trüb. Sorry, wenn ich immer NG erwähne, aber ich habe alles dort bestellt. Du kannst natürlich überall bestellen.

Grüße MIchael


----------



## Michel62 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Nabend Michael

Na das klingt doch gut, jetzt muß ich nur noch schauen woher ich die Pflanzen einigermassen günstig herbekomme und hoffen das das Eis da wirklich nichts anrichtet


----------



## Kolja (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael,

wenn der Ufergraben noch außen drumrum kommt, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. Ich dachte du wolltest den Ufergraben, so wie du es jetzt gebaut hast, machen.
Der Wasserstand in beiden Bereichen wird durch die Ufermatte gleich gehalten. Wichtig ist nur, dass der äußerste Rand niedriger ist oder es Überlaufstellen gibt, so dass hier das Wasser nach außen abfließen kann.


----------



## Michel62 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

So heute gings weiter, leider hat der Mauersand so gut wie kein Lehmanteil ??
 
Aber unser erster Teichbewohner ist schon eingezogen. Wo der nur herkam ?
 

So geschafft für heute


----------



## Michel62 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

So gestern wurde das Wasser nochmal bis zur unteren Seerosenterasse abgelassen, den lehmfreien Mauersand  erstmal wieder entfernt.Ich habe dann doch von meinem Aushub nun überall so 3-5 cm in den Pflanzzonen verteilt und dann den Mauersand mit dem Spielsand gemischt und darauf verteilt. Hab gestern so 1,5 Tonnen Sand bewegt. Denke ich brauche nochmal so 10 Säcke. Wasserpflanzen sind bei Mona und NG bestellt. Jetzt wird erstmal der Teich bis zum Rand der ersten Pflanzzone geflutet.
Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Ufermatten aus ? Können sie mir so wie sie im Moment liegen, mir das Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen, wenn es bis 5 cm unter dem Uferwall steht. Die Ufermatten liegen im Moment nur auf der Folie, haben keine Berührung mit irgendetwas was Wasser verbrauchen könnte. 
Im Moment habe ich vor die Ufergestaltung erst im Frühjahr anzupacken, und die Teichfoliee erstmal so liegen zu lassen


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

So

So wie es auf dem letzten Foto ist, würde ich es nicht lassen. Die Gefahr besteht, dass der Teich ausläuft. Kommt natürlich auch auf den Höhenunterschied drauf an, welchen das Wasser überwinden muss. Selbst wenn nichts saugendes außerhalb des Teiches an der Ufermatte liegt, werden sich wohl kleine Pfützen außen auf der Folie bilden und immer größer werden, bis es eben das Umland erreicht und weg laufen. Das kannst du aber so wie das jetzt aussieht gut erkennen. Sollte das dann der Fall werden kannst du ja einfach die Folie nach innen aufrollen. Dann entsteht da ein Wulst. Aber auch der füllt sich mit Wasser. Der Wasserpegel wird wohl mit dem Herbstregen weiter ansteigen. Ich denke das dürfte den Teich deutlich befüllen.
Andere Alternative - die restliche Folie einfach nach innen in den Teich einschlagen. Aber nur, bis zu den Ufermatten, die sollen ja nicht abrutschen. Wo dann viel Folie in den Teich hängt kannst du auf den äußeren Rand ja Steine oä zum Beschweren legen.
So bleiben die UM da, wo sie jetzt liegen, saugen sich voll, aber das Wasser kann dann nicht weg und du hast rund herum die Folie weg, damit Gras wächst ;-)
Hoffe ich habe alles verständlich erklärt.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michel62 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael

Ok das hab ich verstanden. Vielen dank

Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Michel62 (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

So am Freitag kammen die Pflanzen von NG, die Unterwasserpflanzen wurden gleich gepflanzt. Die restlichen Pflanzen wurden dann Samstag und Sonntag gesetz
   
und der restliche Teich geflutet.
   
Auch unserem Quatier für den Froschlaich, wurde geräumt
 
und in den Teich entlassen.
 
Nun möchte ich die restlichr Folie ausnutzen und einen Ufergraben anlegen, 
 
Wie breit soll der eigentlich sein ? Ich hätte bestimmt für 3-4 Meter Folie übrig. Problem wird dann halt sein das die stellen nicht erreichbar sind. wie sind so euere Erfahrungen ?

Die Ufermatte hatte auch schon zu sehr ihren Job übernommen, man muß ihr wohl noch erklären das sie auf den Ufergraben warten muß. solange liegt sie halt erstmal auf dem Uferwall.


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hi

Ja, dass die UM saugen ist eben klar ;-) 
Das Überschüssige Wasser läüft ab (später über die Saugsperre) und ein maximaler Wasserpegel (niedrigste Stelle der Saugsperre) stellt sich ein. Jetzt funktioniert das eben noch nicht so...

Also ich würde schon alles so gestalten, dass ich zum ausdünnen überall dran komme. Bedenke, dass der Ufergraben schneller wächst und du musst die natürliche Konkurenz der Pflanzen unterbinden. Das heißt in regelmäßigen Abständen "Unkraut jäten". Weiß aber nicht wie oft. Schätze wenn es zuwächst so alle 2-3 Jahre.
Breiter als einen Meter wird da schon hinderlich. Wenn du aber 20 cm Substrat einbringst, kannst du auch Beetplatten drauf legen (aufpassen, dass die nicht versinken???) und dann kannst du die später betreten. Somit wäre es dann auch egal, wie breit.
Warum hast du eigentlich so viel Folie übrig, oder meinst du vielleicht die Länge des UG?

Alternative wäre ein extra abgetrennter kleinerer Teich oder die Folie einfach im Bodern vergraben, wie ein flacher Teich und wieder komplett mit dem Mutterboden auffüllen. Daraus entsteht dann ne Feuchtwiese, die du dann wachsen lassen kannst und den Tieren dann ein gutes Rückzugsgebiet bietet. Kannst auch, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ein Teil der übrigen Folie abschneiden und an anderer Stelle wieder anflicken und dann über die UM Wasser rein saugen lassen und da ein Moorbeet anlegen mit Torf und fleischfressenden Pflanzen.
So wie ich den Standort einsehen kann, liegt der UG aus Blickrichtung vor dem Teich. Denk daran, dass der wohl schnell verwildert und dann die Sicht auf den Tich nimmmt. Kann aber auch sein, das ich das falsch interpretiere, amn sieht so wenig von der Umgebung aber du kannst es ja selbst abschätzen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michel62 (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Die Folie ist an dieser Stelle durch die Form des Teiches so lange. Stimmt du hast da recht, der breite Ufergraben liegt etwas in Blickrichtung auf den Teich. Ich hoffe mal das er die Sicht nicht wirklich so beeinflußt. Ansonsten muß ich die Folie wirklich da abschneiden und den UG hinten anflicken. Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit der Ufermatte, Ich habe noch ca 1 x 2 Meter übrig. Könnte ich die auch unter die schon vorhandene UM in den Randbereich dee Teiches legen um damit weiter in den Ufergraben zu kommen ? Oder saugt sie dann nicht mehr so gut ? Obendrauf wäre schlechter, da sonst das Substrat an dieser Stelle, wieder raus müßte.


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hi

Kommt natürlich auch auf die Pflanzen an aber es wrd schon ziemlich dicht mit der Zeit. Schau dir mal die Fotos der User an, wie schon die eingewachsenen Teiche ausehen. Ufergräben sind da sicherlich auch reichlich drin. 
Das Reststück der UM kannst du verkaufen, vielleicht auch zurück geben. Es noch so zu verbauen ist quatsch. Wenn es mit dem Saugen funtioniert ist das unnötig. wahscheinlich wäre sie fürs entfernen späterer Pflanzenwurzeln eher hinderlich, da sie sich mit ihr verwachsen.
Hast du ne kreative Seite ? Wenn ja, schau dich hier mal nach selbstgebauten Pflanz/schwimminseln um. Die kannst du damit beziehen und sie wächst schön natürlich mit __ Moos zu. Eben wie die UM am Teichrand.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michel62 (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Nabend Michael

Ok werde ich dann merken, so wird er erstmal dort gebaut.
Meine kreative Seite und das basteln ist da etwas zurück geblieben, werde es aber mal im Hinterkopf behalten.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Michel62 (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo 
Hab mal eine Frage zum Uferwall, passt das so wie ich mir das denke oder mache ich einen Denkfehler.
Das Substrat geht beim beim großen bis etwa zum Wasserspiegel, liegt dann im Sommer vermutlich sogar etwas darüber die Umrandung ist im Moment so hoch wie der Uferwall, bis auf die Stelle mit der Eisenstange, sie dürfte im Moment ca 3 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel liegen. Im Moment ist da noch nichts fest. Kann also jederzeit noch geändert werden. Beim letzten Bild ( dies ist ein kleiner Ufergraben ) liegt der Überlauf ca auf höhe des Wasserspiegels. Passt das alles so ?
     

Liebe Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hi

Der äußere Rand sollte schon etwas unter dem Uferwall liegen, damit überflüssiges Wasser aus dem nährstoffreichen Teil nicht in den den eigentlichen Teich läuft, sodern ins Umland. Du kannst es aber so lassen wenn du einen ausreichend dimensionierten Auslauf herstellen kannst (so wie es jetzt der Teil an der Eisenstange). Nach belieben auch mehr. Das hat halt den Vorteil, dass du das überschüssige Wasser ableiten kannst von ner Terasse oder dem Haus...
Dass der UG etwas trockener steht ist nicht so schlimm, solange er immernoch gut feucht bleibt.
Alle Pflanzen, die ich im Baumarkt gekauft habe, standen nur 1-2 cm im Wasser. Solche minimaleren Schwankungen halten die Pflanzen auch mal durch. Du wählst die Pflanzen ja auch nach den UG-Kriterien aus und setzt keine Seerose etc. ein ;-)

grüße Michael


----------



## Michel62 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Ok 
Danke dir

Liebe Grüße Michael


----------



## pyro (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*



Michel62 schrieb:


> @Andrea
> Hatte mir den Teichbau von Pyros so als Vorbild genommen, er hatte da auch so Wülste gehabt jedoch noch mit einem Pulver verstärkt.




Ich bin gerade auf den Thread aufmerksam geworden und obwohl da einiges schon lange her ist will ich bisschen was dazu sagen.

Diese Wülste bei mir sind nicht ganz so hoch und spitz wie bei Michael. Sinn der Wülste ist es das kein Substrat abrutscht... weder von allein, noch aufgrund der Wühlaktion von Teichbewohnern.
Das Pulver nennt sich Portlandzement.  


Das ganze ist auch ein schöner Teich geworden. Ich finde es allerdings schade das der Teich so eingezwängt ist zwischen Hecke und Holzzaun in einer Ecke beinahe. Schade auch das man die viel zu grosse Folie nicht ausnutzen konnte. Ich hatte hier Platz und habe die Folie maximal ausgenutzt. Mein Teich wurde dadurch ein paar Quadratmeter größer und der Ufergraben wurde ebenso größer. Die Pflanzebenen sind meinem Teich sehr ähnlich, das lässt viel Spielraum für Pflanzen aller Art.

Ich hätte nicht so viel Substrat in den Teich gefüllt. Nur minimal - es wird von allein mehr.
Den Ufergraben hätte ich nicht so gerade gemacht wie ein Beet sondern mit Höhenprofil. Warum nicht auch eine Wasserschlenke und einen kleinen Berg?

Aktuelle Bilder würde ich sehr gern sehen.

Ich habe heute von einem Teich Bilder gemacht, die werde ich wohl nachher noch in meinen Thread laden.


----------



## Michel62 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Pyro

Ja ich hätte mir auch noch etwas mehr Platz gewünscht, ist aber leider nicht da. Auf der anderen Seite des Holzzauns ist die Einfahrt und dort ist auch Zementiert.Der Holzzaun steht auch erst 2 Jahre. Davor war dafür eine 2 Meter breite Hecke. Durch den Zaun habe ich also sogar 2 Meter gewonnen. Eigentlich wollte meine Mutter , die dort im Garten wohnt, ja das Loch einfach zuschütten was ich zum Glück verhindern konnte.
Zum Substrat : Nun ja finde das nicht zu viel 10 bis 15 cm wollte ich schon überall haben. Die 2 Teichmuscheln die inzwischen mit 14 __ Moderlieschen und 6 Elritzen ingezogen sind haben sich auch gleich am ersten Tag im Sand vergraben. Hatte gelesen das sie dies zur verdauung machen. 
Im Ufergraben wollte ich kein Wasser stehen haben, wegen der Schnaken.
Ich hätte auch mal gerne so klares Wasser wie du. Im Moment habe ich einen Teichfilter am laufen, da das Wasser leider immer trüber wird. Der Boden ist leider nicht mehr zu sehen. Also auch nicht zu erkennen wie sich das ganze __ Hornkraut was sich auf dem Boden befindet sich entwickelt. Hoffe das der Teichfilter dem ganzen entgegen wirken kann.
Werde heute Abend nach der Arbeit mal 2 aktuelle Bilder reinsetzen. Aktuell sind wir dabei die Umrandung des Ufergrabens rund um den Teich mit Rundpalisaden zu errichten. Sieht dann zwar alles etwas gerade aus, da mir der Platz fehlt, aber egal.
Schön das er dir gefällt.

Lieben Gruß

Michael


----------



## Michel62 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

So hier noch 2 Bilder von gestern.


----------



## Michel62 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo
was meint ihr passt das so mit meiner Teichumrandung. Habe so alle 1,50 einen Abfluß ca 10-20 cm  in die Umrandung eingebaut der so hoch wie der normale Wassrspiegel ist. Der Rest is so 5-6 cm höher. Wenn die Erde im Ufergraben höher als der Wasserspiegel ist passt dies dann noch ? oder sollte dies auf keinen Fall sein. Nicht das die Ufermatten in die verkehrte Richtung arbeiten. Die restliche Teichfolie wird dann noch ca 3 cm über der Erde im Ufergraben abgeschnitten. Habe vor dann noch die Folie mit Ästen und Steinen zu verdecken, so das man sie fast gar nicht mehr sieht.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage zum Filter. Eigentlich wollte ich ja keinen Filter einsetzen, da aber das Wasser echt trübe und veralkt ist habe ich mir nun doch einen geholt. Der Verkäufer meinte das er immer durch laufen sollte, da nach 2 Stunden ohne Betrieb die Bakterien im Filter wohl sterben würden. Ich wollte ihn aber, nachdem das Wasser sauber ist, wieder abschalten und nur bei Bedarf laufen lassen. 
Hab mir nun überlegt ob das mit einer Zeitschaltuhr hinhauen würde. 15 Minuten laufen lassen und dann wieder für 105 Minuten abschalten usw.
Bin für Tipps dankbar.

liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Jutta (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Der Verkäufer hat Recht. Wenn man einen Filter anschließt sollte der durchgehend laufen.
Wenn du den Filter mit abgestorbenen Bakterien wieder einschaltest, kippt dir dein ganzer Teich - das wäre wirklich schade, wo du dir soviel Mühe gegeben hast


----------



## Michel62 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo
erstmal danke für deine Antwort Jutta, aber so richtig schlauer bin ich dadurch nicht.
Hätte mit mehr antworten gerechnet, es ist bald Wochenende und da wollte ich eigentlich weiter machen. 
Ob ich die Fragen wohl doch besser unter Einsteigerfragen plazieren sollte ?

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael,

ich weiß nicht, was Du noch erwartest? Die Antwort von Jutta war doch eindeutig.


----------



## Michel62 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo
also sollte man den Filter und die UV Lampe immer laufen lassen ? Dachte eigentlich mit der Zeitschaltuhr würde das auch klappen das die Bakterien nicht absterben. Der Nachteil darin ist das ständige ein und ausschalten des Filters und der Lampe. Schadet das ?

Wegen der Teichumrandung bin ich mir halt nicht sicher ob da nicht ein denkfehler meinersets vorliegt. Deswegen wollte ich ja hören was ihr dazu meint.

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## muh.gp (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael,

Deine UVC kannst Du nach Bedarf ein- und ausschalten. Allerdings bringt ein 15-Minuten-Takt hier auch nichts. Viele hier im Forum schalten die UVC aus, wenn der Teich wieder klar ist (nur zur Erläuterung: für klares Wasser braucht es mehr als eine UVC!).

Der Filter muss durchlaufen, da sonst die Bakterien sterben und die reinigen Dein Wasser! Nimm mal drei Atemzüge und halte dann eine Minute Luft an. Ist die Minute vorbei, dann wieder drei Atemzüge und wieder anhalten. Das geht drei oder vier Mal gut und dann nicht mehr, und so ist das mit den Bakterien. Die brauchen das ständig fließende Wasser, wie Du die Luft zum Atmen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Moin,

soweit ich weiß, verkürzt das ständige Ein- und Ausschalten die Lebensdauer der UVC erheblich.


----------



## Michel62 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Morgen
Nun gut dann muß der Filter wohl bis zum Herbst oder Winteranfang durchlaufen. Mit der UVC Lampe werde ich es wohl auch dann so handhaben das ich sie, sobald das Wasser recht klar ist, ausschalte. Hab da auch etwas Angst um meine drei Teichmuscheln, nicht das die dann verhungern.
Habt ihr euere Filter das ganze Jahr laufen ? Bei meinem Fischbesatz ( 14 __ Moderlieschen, 6 Bitterlinge, 16 Elritzen)  hatte ich dies eigentlich nicht vor. Ab wann kann man den Filter für die Winterzeit abbauen ?

Bleibt nur noch erstmal die Frage mit der Umrandung. Haut das so hin wie ich es gemacht habe, oder wird vom Ufergraben bei niedrigerem Wasserspiegel dann doch die Ufermatte die Feuchtigkeit vom Ufergraben ( weil er höher als der Wasserspiegel ist ) in den Teich ziehen.

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael,

bei den paar Fischen kannst Du m.E. den Filter im Winter ausschalten. Auf die UVC würde ich persönlich verzichten. 

Wenn die Ufermatte in Teich und Ufergraben reicht, dann sollte sie dafür sorgen, dass der Wasserspiegel in beiden Teilen gleich hoch ist. Das ist der Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Michel62 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Blumenelse
Das ist es ja gerade was ich nicht verstehe, Wenn im Teich der Wasserspiegel höher ist, zieht die Ufermatte solange in den Ufergraben bis der Wasserspiegel im Teich sich meinem Abfluß vom Ufergraben, angeglichen hat.
OK soweit so gut. 
Dann sinkt der Wasserspiegel im Teich durch Verdunstung. Somit ist die feuchte Erde im Ufergraben höher als der Wasserspiegel. Wie reagiert die Ufermatte darauf ?
Wird sie versuchen die Feuchtigkeit aus der Erde wieder in den Teich zu bekommen ? 
Ich steh da voll auf dem Schlauch. Sorry für die Frage.

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michel,

der "Wasserspiegel" im Ufergraben sinkt auch, die Erde trocknet aus bzw. versucht, weiter Wasser zu ziehen. Das hört theoretisch auf, sobald die untere Kante der Matte im Teich nicht mehr mit Wasser in Berührung ist. Das ist wie das Kapillarproblem bei einem Teich ohne Ufergraben. Die trockene Umgebung, versucht, Wasser zu saugen, soweit die Kapillare reichen.


----------



## Michel62 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Blumenelse

das hört sich doch prima an, also muß ich mir keine Sorgen machen, das die Nährstoffe vom Ufergraben in Richtung Teich gezogen werden.
Ab Dienstag wird dann der Rest von dem Flies und der Teichfolie von der Umrandung abgeschnitten. Dann muß ich nur noch sehen das der Ufergraben bepflanzt wird und auch endlich mal mein Wasser nicht mehr so trübe ist.

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael,

Fotos nicht vergessen!


----------



## Michel62 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Nabend
So bin heute fast fertig geworden mit dem abschneiden des Vlieses und der Folie. Das Wasser wird nun auch immer klarer. Nur die Jungfrösche nerven ohne ende da sie überall hinhüpfen und man sehr drauf achten muß keinen zu verletzen.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder 
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Hoffe ich nerve nicht mit den Bildern 

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## muh.gp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Bilder und nerven? Bist Du wahnsinnig?


----------



## Doc (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Nerven?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Michael,
Dein Teich gefällt mir inzwischen recht gut, wenn noch alles schön eingewachsen ist,
schaut er bestimmt super aus.

LG Markus


----------



## Michel62 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo Markus
Sowas hört man gerne, danke !

@all So hab heute mal erwas an den Überläufen mit etwas Silikon modelliert.

      

 

Nun suche ich noch einen Kleber um die EPDM Folie an den Randpalisaden fest und an den Falten zusammen zu kleben da das ganze mir zu weit von dem Rand absteht. Ausserdem möchte ich vermeiden das so dann doch ein Docht entstehen kann.

     

Hat da einer eine Ahnung welche Kleber dazu gehen ? Am besten sowas wie Sekundenkleber, das ginge am schnellsten, hab aber keine Ahnung ob der nicht die EPDM Folie angreift.

Hab zunm Schluß noch ein paar Pflanzen im Ufergraben verteilt das er nicht mehr ganz so trostlos ausschaut.
     

 

So das war es für heute.

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Michel62 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Okay Patex Sekundenkleber scheint recht geeignet zu sein.


----------



## Michel62 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau und viele Fragen*

Hallo
So ich habe bei Werner nun noch 15 Regenbogenelritzen bestellt, die ich am nächsten Samstag erwarte.
Nun beläuft sich dann mein nicht fest geplanter Fischbesatz auf  14 __ Moderlieschen; 6 Bitterlinge;  6 Elritzen; 10 Goldelritzen und die 15 Regenbogenelritzen .
Ich bin noch der Meinung das ein Füttern bei meinem Teich ( ca 54 m², ca 25000 Liter und einer Tiefe von 1,35 ) nicht zwingend erforderlich ist. Da der Teich auch in einem Gartenverein liegt, sollte es doch genug Nahrung für die Fische auch so geben. Meine Filteranlage die ich im Moment betreibe sollte aber auch meinen Teich mit Koi Besatz packen. 
Nun hätte ich euere Meinung gerne dazu gehört. 

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Michel62 (17. Juli 2016)

Bild vom Frühjahr 
  

und Aktuell
    

Habe nur leider weiter Probleme mit den Unterwasserpflanzen.
Irgendwie wollen die nicht wachsen und verschwinden dann über den Winter fast ganz.
Nur die Seerosen entwickeln sich prächtig. Bei dieser sogar 3 Blüten gleichzeitig.
 

Mfg
Michel62


----------



## samorai (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michel!
Die UW-Pflanzen bilden im Herbst Samen und zerfallen dann, diese Schicht ist als Schutz für den Winter und gleichzeitig als "Nährboden" im Frühjahr gedacht.So hat es jedenfalls die Natur eingerichtet.
Wenn Du nun lustig mit einen Schlammsauger diesen Zyklus störst, dann brauchst Du dich nicht über einen gewissen Misserfolg zu wundern.


----------



## Michel62 (17. Juli 2016)

Am Schlammsauger liegt es nicht, hatte den letztes Jahr glaube gar nicht mehr benutzt. Setze im Frühjahr immer neues __ Hornkraut von EBay ein aber irgendwie will das ganze nicht wirklich wachsen. Kümmert leider so vor sich hin. Mit __ Wasserpest war es nicht anders. Habe seit dem Frühjahr nun den UV ständig an ( Habe mich schweren Herzens gegen die __ Teichmuschel entschieden) und das Wasser ist nun recht klar. Der Grund ist nun gut zu sehen. Aber leider kein Wachstum der UW zu erkennen . Aber zum Glück nun auch weniger Probleme mit den Algen. Diesscheint sich nun langsam einzuspielen.

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## samorai (17. Juli 2016)

Ja wenn Du keinen Erfolg verzeichnen kannst ,dann lass sie heit weg.
Von Teich zu Teich ist das sehr unterschiedlich!
Beispiel; Ich hatte damals mal aus jux Schwimmblatt-Pflanzen im Teich und die wucherten so stark das ich den Nachbarn welche abgab. Bei ihm wurden sie gelb und mickerten nur so vor sich hin.
Es blieb dann bei einem "Schulterzucken"oder!


----------

